# Geräusche



## markomann (17. Februar 2004)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, wo ich (am besten kostenlos) mir Geräusche (Schritte, Knarren, Atmen oder andere Alltägliche Sounds) herunterladen kann.
wavs oder mp3s - was auch immer

Herzlichen Dank. schon mal.

Marko


----------



## dadiscobeat (17. Februar 2004)

Du kannst folgende Seite mal versuchen !

http://www.findsounds.com


----------



## gernegut (13. März 2004)

Hallo,

http://www.sounddogs.com/

ist auch nicht schlecht.

Ciao


----------

